# Pair of original 63 Schwinn Stingrays



## vastingray (Sep 21, 2018)

Pair of original paint red 63 Stingrays  May 27 and late August


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 27, 2018)

My twins would tear it up with these two red pigs. Great stuff!


----------

